# Edl/outlaw combo



## txmudslinger (Feb 3, 2013)

looking for opinions and first hand experience of running this set up on a 450 foreman and I have 27 laws would I order a 28 eld since they run small? seems like it would be the best of both worlds


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd just stick w/ skinny laws up front. EDLs dig bad


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i had edls on a 360 they were very soft an lugs rolled bad when turning, an felt like you were riding on a snakes back running on hard pack


----------

